# TRANSPARENCE



## Gifford (Jul 10, 2011)

Have anyone heard of this company transparence out of canada? What do you think of this company.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Never heard of them until today. :huh:


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

They did the bell center PA system and many other http://www.tr.ca/2006/english/installations.htm


----------



## Squintje (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since I posted here.....

On topic: I do not have a lot of personal experience with these speakers, I remeber once using them in a carnival setting and not being very happy about the way they sounded outdoor. And although a friend of mine with a rather good ear for these types of things said they sounded a lot better in "venues with a roof". The only place where I encountered them in such a venue; the top speakers sounded just awfull because they were being driven fully into distortion and beyond (I never really liked that FOH guy's view on distortion). The subs however (in the club setting that is) did a fairly good job on the body filling bass, and could even cope with the low D's on the bass while still filling the room. I have to add that my focus wasn't on the bass distortion that day, So I can't say anything about that. 

In conclusion:


Test them out for yourself if you have a place where you can demo and compare them
And last but not least never, ever drive these into distortion (this goes for any speaker but my ears just hurt while thinking about the (lack of) sound they produced)

P.S. I'm not bashing just sharing a personal point of view


----------

